# '05 Fuji Professional - is this a good frame?



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm in the market for a carbon bike in the $2k - $3k price range. Since I currently ride an '03 Fuji Team (all aluminum), I looked at the '05 Fuji Professional. I also looked at the Trek Madone 5.2, Giant TCR, Specialized Roubaix, and Scott.

Performance Bike has the Fuji Professional on sale this week for $2499, which seems to be a very good price (about $200 less than the Bikesdirect shop near me). The components are all very nice, but is the Fuji carbon frame any good? How does it compare to the Trek, Giant, or Scott in terms of performance and durability?

When I bought my current Fuji Team about 18 months ago, I got some sneers from other snob riders on "bling bling" bikes claiming my frame was crappy and would prove to be a flimsy noodle. I've put 4000 miles on the bike so far and have been very happy with the bike. The frame is very stiff and efficient -- it's proven to be a very good frame indeed. And based on the positive comments from other riders on this board, Fuji apparently makes a great aluminum frame.

However, the '05 model year is the first year that Fuji has made a full carbon frame. Does this mean that Fuji is just learning how to make carbon? Or is the frame being made by a company with experience in carbon manufacturing? I'm sure that know-how with aluminum doesn't necessarily transfer into know-how with carbon.

Thx...Doug


----------



## Derailer (Apr 28, 2005)

Fuji and Scott carbon are made in the same plant.


----------



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

*What does that mean?*



Derailer said:


> Fuji and Scott carbon are made in the same plant.


What exactly does that mean? Does it mean that Fuji and Scott are both crappy? Or both good? I don't know much at all about Scott bikes except that they seem to have more of a "bling" factor than Fuji. I looked at a Scott in a shop this week and was totally impressed with the aesthetics of the carbon frame, but that's all I know about it

I'm guessing the manufacturing process is only part of the story -- the type and weave of carbon must also make a difference. So if Fuji and Scott are both made in the same factory, does that mean they are both made with the exact same process and materials?

And once again, how would the carbon in these frames compare with the more "known" quality carbons from Giant and Trek?

Thx...Doug


----------



## mp3ison (Jun 8, 2005)

*all from same factory*

if you scan the posts here you will find; Specialized, Fuji, Cannondale, Scott, and maybe some other brands are all using TopKey to make these carbon frames

I have been doing some research for fun on this topic and have even called some Taiwan factories - 

the one thing that you will find for sure - Taiwan factories do not make 'grades' of frames - that is - they will not produce an "A" grade for Specialized and then produce a "B" grade for Fuji at a lower price. They are all about standardization and good quality at low cost

so far, I am getting fairly convinced you shop the best deal without regard to brand and you will get the best value
- kinda funny however, when I shopped in AZ ~ Bikesdirect was lower than Performance - so maybe its not surprising that on a different item the position may flip


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

Seems like a nice enough frame. Some US pro teams are using them.



dgangi said:


> I'm in the market for a carbon bike in the $2k - $3k price range. Since I currently ride an '03 Fuji Team (all aluminum), I looked at the '05 Fuji Professional. I also looked at the Trek Madone 5.2, Giant TCR, Specialized Roubaix, and Scott.
> 
> Performance Bike has the Fuji Professional on sale this week for $2499, which seems to be a very good price (about $200 less than the Bikesdirect shop near me). The components are all very nice, but is the Fuji carbon frame any good? How does it compare to the Trek, Giant, or Scott in terms of performance and durability?
> 
> ...


----------



## pwagle (Jul 4, 2005)

dgangi said:


> When I bought my current Fuji Team about 18 months ago, I got some sneers from other snob riders on "bling bling" bikes claiming my frame was crappy and would prove to be a flimsy noodle. I've put 4000 miles on the bike so far and have been very happy with the bike. The frame is very stiff and efficient -- it's proven to be a very good frame indeed. And based on the positive comments from other riders on this board, Fuji apparently makes a great aluminum frame.



Then knock those pricks to the ground. I can't STAND little snob sh*ts like that...drives me up the wall. I own a Trek 5900 Superlight which is obviously a decent ride and gets respect (which equates to no hassles) from other ride members. But after recently watching a new young guy to the group get heckled for his entry level Trek 1200 ride (it was obvious he was a college guy with not too much money) and subsequently discouraged from future rides with this group, it was the last straw. I've decided to puzzle together a 2nd "inexpensive" bike for two reasons: Main reason to get crazy in the crits and not have to worry about killing a nice frame ... 2. To shut up a large number of snot-nose jockeys I encounter down here in San Diego. Yeah, my situation may be a little more extreme than others, but some of these guys are way out of line.

Will hand them their smug attitude proving its the indian, not the carbon fiber diamond tipped Italian handmade arrow. Can't wait to own them on Mt. Palomar (hands rubbing together). 

Jumped on that Motobecane Champion SL deal for $1095, dumping the frame/fork/wheelset/brakes and transferring its FSA crank/Ultegra 10 groupset/Ritchey WCS stem/post/bars/seat to a used 04 Fuji Team (64cm - ebay $300). American Classics 350's sold on ebay for $400 and were replaced by a $400 pair of lightly used Kysrium SL's. Purchased new last yr Ultegra brake calipers ($50), and will sell Moto frame/fork/textor brakes for $200 ish.

All in all, end up spending around $1250 with tax/SH for a very decent ride. Estimated weight...16.5lbs. 

I'll try and snap some pics as I pass the $5k+ Colnago steeds.


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*looking for CARBON frame and its interesting*

I have decided to add a Carbon Framed bike to my little group of bikes and was looking at the Fuji.

It is interesting that dealer was very open about the frame being made by the same company that makes lots of other brands frames - including Specialized.

Also fun to shop
but bear in mind that today all carbon frames are probably about the same in ride and quality

plus, I understand that almost all the carbon source material is made by dupont japan


----------



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Snobbery*



pwagle said:


> Then knock those pricks to the ground.


Trust me - I already have. I've been an MTB racer for quite some time now so my physical condition was pretty good when I bought the Fuji road bike. Those same pricks that heckled me were the same pricks I dropped on numerous group rides. I also qualified in the Platinum level twice last year on two separate tour rides/races (Tour de Phoenix and Tour de Tucson Mountains). In fact, on one of those races I came in 29th out of 1200, which was only a minute out of the lead. The guy that finished next to me was on a GT road bike. We laughed at how both our bikes put together were worth less than the frames on many other bikes we passed.



pwagle said:


> Jumped on that Motobecane Champion SL deal for $1095, dumping the frame/fork/wheelset/brakes and transferring its FSA crank/Ultegra 10 groupset/Ritchey WCS stem/post/bars/seat to a used 04 Fuji Team (64cm - ebay $300). American Classics 350's sold on ebay for $400 and were replaced by a $400 pair of lightly used Kysrium SL's. Purchased new last yr Ultegra brake calipers ($50), and will sell Moto frame/fork/textor brakes for $200 ish.
> 
> All in all, end up spending around $1250 with tax/SH for a very decent ride. Estimated weight...16.5lbs.
> 
> I'll try and snap some pics as I pass the $5k+ Colnago steeds.


I was considering the Motobecane Champion SL as well, but I really think I want to get a carbon frame this time around. However, that $1095 price is still tugging on me like my 2-year old daughter does when she wants to be picked up.

Thx...Doug


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*le champion*

i have a motobecane le champion team and it is as nice as an aluminum bike gets

i do not know about the SL - but it must be a step down from mine, as I paid $1800 mail order


----------



## pwagle (Jul 4, 2005)

dgangi said:


> Trust me - I already have. I've been an MTB racer for quite some time now so my physical condition was pretty good when I bought the Fuji road bike. Those same pricks that heckled me were the same pricks I dropped on numerous group rides. I also qualified in the Platinum level twice last year on two separate tour rides/races (Tour de Phoenix and Tour de Tucson Mountains). In fact, on one of those races I came in 29th out of 1200, which was only a minute out of the lead. The guy that finished next to me was on a GT road bike. We laughed at how both our bikes put together were worth less than the frames on many other bikes we passed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha...that's what it's all about bro. That Fuji/GT combo makes me laugh...the faces of those hecklers must have been priceless. Like I pointed out earlier, I've picked up the Fuji Team frame...a great ride for the money. I'm 6'4 200 and powerful. No more flex than my OCLV. The ride isnt as smooth and refined as the 5900 (as expected), but it sure keeps up with it without any noticeable discomfort over long hauls. 

I'm all for folks spending beaucoup on beautifully constructed high performance machines we all revere to own at one point or another. But once the as*hats cross the line and makes one feel dejected for spending still a large amount ($700-1200 is no chump change), I lose all respect almost immediately. They call me "the regulator" in the group due to my presence... whenever I bring newbs on a ride, the snots wisely move up front. 

I see the heckling almost weekly... everytime I witness it, I just say aloud as Goose did to Mav in Top Gun ... "They were abused children."


----------

